

Australia is fast becoming a hot place to do startups - bootload
http://www.rogerkermode.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Australia-is-fast-becoming-a-hot-place-to-do-startups.html&Itemid=5

======
csf_ceo
Short list of successful exits

Retailmenot.com sold for USD 90 Million It took four years and they claim to
of only spend $10 on the site.

tjoos.com exit unknown but guesses put it in the USD 10-15 million range after
18 months

spreets.com.au sold 3 weeks ago for AUD 40 million (USD 40.4 million)

Timeframe about 1 year

There is a real buzz with Silicon Beach Australia and many other people
helping to create an interesting place to do start-ups.

------
light3
Any examples of successful startups in Australia?

~~~
iamclovin
Campaign Monitor seem to be based in Sydney.
<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/our-story/>

